# Toro 518ZR Screws



## wintersm (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello,
Is there an alternative to buying the OEM paddle screws/nuts and the scraper washers/screws? I'm hoping my hardware store has an alternative, but I don't know the sizes, etc.
Thanks
S


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Find an Ace Hardware [They just bought True Value], bring the screws/nuts/washers with you. They have a stand for determining the bolt size and will have [for the most part] what you need. I found 99% of the [metric] bolts that I needed for my project at True Value [now Ace]. You can find them at Home Depot as well, but I prefer the smaller hardware stores.


----------



## wintersm (Aug 19, 2021)

True Value could not fulfill the hardware. There is a shoulder on these bolts which they do not carry. Ordering them from Toro.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

wintersm said:


> True Value could not fulfill the hardware. There is a shoulder on these bolts which they do not carry. Ordering them from Toro.


Yeah, they’re probably not going to have shoulder bolts, those are found easily enough online.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Shoulder bolts can be found locally at Tractor Supply, Home Depot and Lowes ... probably others as well ....


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I buy from BoltDepot.com


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

You can try either Jacks small engines, or other sites. Find the part number on the parts breakdown and google it. 

It may be possible that Toro may be cheaper. Do they offer a whole kit, enough to do the entire auger?


----------

